# Ziggy - class winner at GRCA Nationals



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

My Ziggy won his 9-12 month class today and got a nice ribbon! He was wiped out when they went back out a Few hours later, but I’m really proud of my pup.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

So cool! Congratulations!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

that's HUGE! Congrats!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You must be floating on air  Congratulations on a dreamy day!!!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Beautiful Dog!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations!!! Ziggy is such a handsome boy.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks all. We are new to the world of dog shows but my pup seems to take to it very well. Really a fun day out there getting to see all of the beautiful goldens!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Well done by all, dog and handler. He's a handsome dog. Congrats


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Ziggy's a good looking boy!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Big congrats to you and the very handsome Ziggy


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

What an accomplishment! Very cool!! Many, many congratulations.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

He looked amazing! Congrats!! Judi has a great national!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's wonderful, congrats!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, that’s fantastic!


----------



## Deech (Sep 4, 2012)

ChrisFromOC said:


> My Ziggy won his 9-12 month class today and got a nice ribbon! He was wiped out when they went back out a Few hours later, but I’m really proud of my pup.


Congratulations!! Beautiful pup you have there!


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

He is beautiful and congratulations.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Kmullen said:


> He looked amazing! Congrats!! Judi has a great national!!


She sure did! Lots of Ziggy’s relatives did great, in particular Siggy who got the Award of Merit (I think that is what they called it) in BOB. We learned a lot watching all of these beautiful dogs over the last few days.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Shnga (Jan 25, 2019)

Congratulations! Thats awesome!! He is a gorgeous boy! Maybe we'll see you guys at dog beach again soon.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Congratulations! What a handsome boy.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! What an honor!


----------

